# 2/8/13 - 2/9/13 Snow Storm Nemo



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

These are some picture of the 2/8/13 - 2/9/13 Snow Storm Nemo. The pics are different places around my route in Morris / Passaic County NJ.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Some more...


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

and more...


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

i like your blazer. a lot. a really whole lot.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

GSS LLC;1594070 said:


> i like your blazer. a lot. a really whole lot.


Thank you Sir! I love plowing with her and she performed perfect during the storm... minus a small mishap with the wipers but an overall great storm! We needed this up in the North East!


----------



## Kwing1120 (Aug 13, 2011)

Gss i was going to say the exact same thing. those blazers are one of my favorite trucks..


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Kwing1120;1594087 said:


> Gss i was going to say the exact same thing. those blazers are one of my favorite trucks..


This is the 3rd K5 that plow has been on. They are getting harder to find solid and not molested. I've had this one 3 1/2 years and shes just about to turn 70K on the odometer. The rear fender well and door sil on the drives side are just starting to show signs of rust. That and the radio stopped working about 6 hours into the storm... I forgot how important the radio is until it stopped working.... I tried to sing to myself but even I couldn't stand it =)


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice truck, K-5's are beasts in the snow.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

I plowed with a full sized Bronco for a few years . Good rig , heavy enough to get the work done (7 1/2" Fisher) and very manuverable !


----------



## Jonsnowdog (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey dondo i love the old truck!!! U get that awesome machine in LI? Lol U got the same truck i had. Red over gray over red. 91gmc jimmy 350v8 with tbi. First "real truck" i owned. Although mine had the custom wheels from the factory. That truck was awesome in any conditions snow mud whatever even deep sh!t. Lol. I've been checkin around for K5/jimmy as a driveway truck for plowing. Still got a chevy and have had only had gm trucks since that truck but i still dream of that solid front axeled beast. I do enjoy the ride in my 2500hd but I'm still kinda jealous of yur truck.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

i had a '90 k-5 / 8' meyer poly a while back . hell of a plow truck with the short wheelbase . needed ballast for heavy wet


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a '79 K5 for my first plow truck, which was 8 years old when I got it... wish I still had one.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Jonsnowdog;1594454 said:


> Hey dondo i love the old truck!!! U get that awesome machine in LI? Lol U got the same truck i had. Red over gray over red. 91gmc jimmy 350v8 with tbi. First "real truck" i owned. Although mine had the custom wheels from the factory. That truck was awesome in any conditions snow mud whatever even deep sh!t. Lol. I've been checkin around for K5/jimmy as a driveway truck for plowing. Still got a chevy and have had only had gm trucks since that truck but i still dream of that solid front axeled beast. I do enjoy the ride in my 2500hd but I'm still kinda jealous of yur truck.


That's funny.. your like the 3rd person who asked me if I got this truck in Long Island. I actually saved her from being traded in a dealer out in PA during the "cash for clunkers" program. I have the custom stock wheels that came with the truck. I love that look and I almost put them back on when I got new tires this season but my other two K5's had those stock wheels so I sort of liked the way it looked with the solid rims. When I first got her she had the aluminum running boards like in the pic below but I decided to take them off this summer. I think it looks better now with out them... it almost givers her the look of have a slight lift. I have a 07 Avalanche for my daily driver and basically only drive the Blazer for plowing although I do take her out a few times in the summer because I just like the way she drives. Plus living up here in North Jersey we deal with some pretty decent floods each year so I drive her then too because she's a lot harder to sink and a lot cheaper to replace if I do.


----------

